# anti-insect treatment - harmful for birds?



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi everyone

I live in an old apartment and recently there has been an increase in these tiny cockroaches in our flat. mainly they come from the balcony where the bird's cage is. There are a few cockroaches in the window panel and behind the door as well. 

I am planning to take anti-roach treatment for the entire house and want to know if it is ok to keep the birds here. The pest control people will put some blobs of these chemical/herbal paste behind doors, inside cupboards, corners of the house etc and they assured me it wont be harmful for the birds. But I'm worried if it will be poisonous for my birds. I dont have any other place to keep my birds and also i dont want to lock them in the cage cos they get so restless and start flying inside the cage, and they may injure their wings,

I want to know if any of you have taken anti-pest treatment in your house and what you did with the birds.

Thanks


----------



## toxic00angel (Aug 28, 2014)

*Research their active ingredients*

Im not an expert on this in any way at all but you could ask them what product they use and how it kills the roaches, research the product. They should be legally obliged to tell you.

Or there are natural alternatives which could work.
http://eartheasy.com/live_natpest_control.htm

There is a section on cockroaches


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for this. I'm planning to go for herbal remedy so I'll ask them what ingredients they use.

I've tried using boric acid before but it didnt work and I put too little cos I was scared that my birds will accidentally ingest it.


----------



## thewandererw (Aug 22, 2011)

Here in the US they sell ortho home defense insect killer it works on roaches the spray has no oder.they sell it at home depo here.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

I use borax mixed with sugar. The roaches eat the sugar and in the process get chemical burns from the borax. Works wonders for me... place it behind your stove or in places your birds can't get to.


----------



## thewandererw (Aug 22, 2011)

I am about to have my apt bombed for this same problem the building is putting me up at a hotel for one night and the birds will be going to the vet for boarding for one night


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

As long as it doesn't smell too strongly and is away from them I think an herbal paste would be fine. You don't want then to live too long so that they come over to your parrot's food dish and get the toxic paste on their food, so you might want to ask them how long it takes to kill them when you ask what is in it.

I believe that on another parrot forum you should keep your parrot out of your house for more than 24 hours when it is gas bombed. I think they can be reintroduced 24 hours "after" you have been ventilating. It should be windows open, fans on airing out. And and reintroducing after 72 hours was found to have no negative effects for someone's African grey if you want a safe number.


----------



## thewandererw (Aug 22, 2011)

I would board the birds longer if it did't cost so much money as it is it will cost so $45.00 for boarding plus the vet exam for each bird and I have two. I well come home first and see if there is a smell if so I will open windows before bringing the birds home.and air it out first.


----------

